# Turkey Vultures...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

About a dozen years ago here at the sanctuary, we had a turkey vulture family raise four babies in one of the back pastures.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why are they called turkey vultures. I've never mistaken one for an actual turkey.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Why are they called turkey vultures. I've never mistaken one for an actual turkey.


I believe it's because they have a red head similar to the color of a turkey.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are big though! I like watching them fly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really gets things all fired up here when they're riding the thermals over the house. The Guineas want nothing to do with them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It really gets things all fired up here when they're riding the thermals over the house. The Guineas want nothing to do with them.


Yes, I think all the birds here read them as big hawks.


----------

